# The science of kombucha



## talco92 (19/4/16)

I was given a dehydrated scoby as a present, and its currently rehydrating (30 day process...)

Does anyone know of a reputable source for a science-backed fermentation guide to kombucha? looking for something on a similar level to the hundreds of home brewing books and manuals out there. optimum temps, effects of cold crashing, temperature rests (if thats even a thing with)

I was considering leaving it as something I didn't have to think about or research (a nice contrast to brewing), but the perfectionist in me is crying out.


----------



## hand2earth (21/4/16)

You might be interested in Kombucha Rediscovered by Klaus Kaufmann.


----------



## Airgead (21/4/16)

Sandor Katz had a section on kombucha in his art of fermentation. He does get a bit hippy trippy but also covers some of the science.


----------



## JB (21/4/16)

Hi mate, keep it simple - well compared to fermenting beer anyway. 

I do a continuous fermentation, so I have a 6lt glass jug with plastic spigot, covered by a tea towel and we draw off a glass per morning (usually still a little bit sweet, but still good) & also bottle into swing top bottles when the kombucha hits the sourness we like. I usually blend up raspberries & add this into the bottles too, helps carb. I add the sugar tea top up when it needs it, usually when it gets to 25% left.

I have no temp control, it sits in the corner of the kitchen & ferments fast when it's hot & slower when it's cold. I've only last week cut up the scoby as it had grown super thick.

In saying all that, if you do stumble across any nice detailed info, please share ☺


----------



## dannymars (21/4/16)

I usually don't fuss over kombucha... I just ferment it in a 4 litre jar, after only 1 week I bottle, once it's bottled I make another batch of sweet tea and drop a scoby into it.

I bottle, coz I like if fizzy, but you don't have to as mentioned above....

I usually prime my bottles with fruit juice... 

I would take more interest in the finer points of the process if I thought I needed to. turns out great the way it is, so I don't feel there's any need really.


----------



## JB (21/4/16)

dannymars said:


> Keg 2 - Pacific Ale (kettle soured version)


 :icon_offtopic: How is your kettle soured Pacific Ale Danny?


----------

